# Rope Halters - fitting?!



## Breena (20 June 2013)

Hi,
I've just bought a couple of rope halters, 2 reasons:
1. we're getting into agility and lots of the other members swear by them for doing agility with.
2. I want more control in hand of a couple of the horses in hand than a normal head collar, not wanting to bit them for in hand but not going as far as a dulli....may be wrong that a rope halters harsher or the same...but they came up first in stock so bought a couple to try.

They are adjustable....so how do I fit them? I don't want to cause any pain fitting it wrongly and if they get small enough my son will use one for agility with his pony so its very important its fitted correctly. (Not that he jabs his pony but obviously there are always accidents with kids!)


----------



## AMW (20 June 2013)

this is a good fitting halter, sitting pretty much where it should be


----------



## AMW (20 June 2013)

AMW said:



			this is a good fitting halter, sitting pretty much where it should be, they do slip a bit especially on the off side, if your pony is strong you can have it sitting lower on the nose. I use them a lot at home as one size fits all 








Click to expand...

.....


----------



## alex2 (20 June 2013)

You slide the fittings to ensure that when you pull on the lead rope it is tightening and loosening under the jaw. It have often seen rope halters adjusted to tighten over the head, this would be incorrect. PM me if you want more help as I use them all the time, really useful as no buckles to do / undo when catching / turning out.


----------



## Breena (20 June 2013)

Thanks, that looks different to what I bought though! It may not be...I'll try and find a picture!


----------



## Breena (20 June 2013)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&so...UUyAexTk_MKrbnkJvCTi6H8A&ust=1371828515640315

this is more the thing.


----------



## YasandCrystal (20 June 2013)

Do you mean the fine controller rope halters? They are thin cord often with a doubled up part over the nose? They are almost a one size fits all, but the pic shows where thenoseband should be.

Brilliant things for pressure/release work - they work a treat with my youngsters. Not to be confused with the white rope show halter - absolute rubbish for offering any control of an excitable Dales at his first show. The judge laughed at the choice of headcollar.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rope-Halt...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item27c20ea36f


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 June 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			Not to be confused with the white rope show halter - absolute rubbish for offering any control of an excitable Dales at his first show. The judge laughed at the choice of headcollar.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, must have had it fitted incorrectly - and a rope halter (not called headcollar) IS correct to show a Dales in hand  
Perhaps the judge was not a trained native pony judge  as otherwise they would have known, not 'laughed'  & could have advised you


----------



## 9tails (20 June 2013)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Hmm, must have had it fitted incorrectly - and a rope halter (not called headcollar) IS correct to show a Dales in hand  
Perhaps the judge was not a trained native pony judge  as otherwise they would have known, not 'laughed'  & could have advised you 

Click to expand...

Sure, it's the right thing to show a young Dales in, but it seems the judge was laughing at the Dales running rings round the handler as she had scant control in the thing.  

Parelli rope halters aren't an exact fit science, the knots act as pressure when the horse runs into them, so when pulling or deciding not to move when asked.  Otherwise they sit loosely around the head and you want to aim for a "smile" in your leadrope with horse walking amiably beside you.  I would say the noseband would be at about the same place as a normal headcollar's noseband.


----------



## Breena (20 June 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			Do you mean the fine controller rope halters? They are thin cord often with a doubled up part over the nose? They are almost a one size fits all, but the pic shows where thenoseband should be.

Brilliant things for pressure/release work - they work a treat with my youngsters. Not to be confused with the white rope show halter - absolute rubbish for offering any control of an excitable Dales at his first show. The judge laughed at the choice of headcollar.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rope-Halt...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item27c20ea36f

Click to expand...

yes thats the sort..didn't pay that much though  lol bargin!


----------



## YasandCrystal (20 June 2013)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Hmm, must have had it fitted incorrectly - and a rope halter (not called headcollar) IS correct to show a Dales in hand  
Perhaps the judge was not a trained native pony judge  as otherwise they would have known, not 'laughed'  & could have advised you 

Click to expand...

Sorry my bad - we used a white web halter and I have no doubt that is perfect for a smaller native or a quiet one   My then 2 yr old  Jonjo was so excited he was fly bucking outside the arena. The judge could see that my daughter strugged with the halter and he commented that they were unsuitable for offering control. He also laughed and said to give my youngster 12 years before he would be sensible   He had a sense of humour.


----------



## Dry Rot (20 June 2013)

Rope halters? Make your own. Can't have enough of them! Brilliant things.


----------



## teasle (20 June 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			Rope halters? Make your own. Can't have enough of them! Brilliant things.
		
Click to expand...

How?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 June 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			Do you mean the fine controller rope halters? They are thin cord often with a doubled up part over the nose? They are almost a one size fits all, but the pic shows where thenoseband should be.

Brilliant things for pressure/release work - they work a treat with my youngsters. Not to be confused with the white rope show halter - absolute rubbish for offering any control of an excitable Dales at his first show. The judge laughed at the choice of headcollar.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rope-Halt...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item27c20ea36f

Click to expand...

I have used the white rope type halter on just about every horse I've ever had, they have all respected it and some of them have been awkward beggars.  It does need the handler to be adept, I don't think I would expect a 12 yr old to be able to control a 2yr old Dales pony in any kind of tack unaided at its first show.
I certainly wouldn't use one of the thin rope type, nasty harsh things.

ETA, I thought I'd read that pony was 2, now I can't find its age, sorry if I got it wrong.


----------



## Dry Rot (20 June 2013)

teasle said:



			How?
		
Click to expand...

Google is your friend!


----------



## YasandCrystal (21 June 2013)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I have used the white rope type halter on just about every horse I've ever had, they have all respected it and some of them have been awkward beggars.  It does need the handler to be adept, I don't think I would expect a 12 yr old to be able to control a 2yr old Dales pony in any kind of tack unaided at its first show.
I certainly wouldn't use one of the thin rope type, nasty harsh things.

ETA, I thought I'd read that pony was 2, now I can't find its age, sorry if I got it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

You should have gone to specsaver!  My daughter the handler is 23 years old actually and very capable......the youngster was a chunky Dales 2 yr old and the judge commented he would become sensible when he was about 12 years old!!

We had only  owned him for 3 weeks it was a very large country show with lots going on and his first outing with us. All makes for some scary sights for a 2 year old imo.  And as for nasty harsh things the fine rope NH halters are fabulous used correctly - timing is everything with pressure release.


----------



## Breena (21 June 2013)

So how should the thiner ones be fitted? Also is it a case of slipping it on and off not undoing it each time?


----------



## YasandCrystal (21 June 2013)

Breena said:



			So how should the thiner ones be fitted? Also is it a case of slipping it on and off not undoing it each time?
		
Click to expand...

No you undo it each time. They tie up in the same place a conventional headcollar buckle. I just tie up with a quick release knot, it's easy.


----------



## Breena (21 June 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			No you undo it each time. They tie up in the same place a conventional headcollar buckle. I just tie up with a quick release knot, it's easy.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, probably such simple questions, but with absolutely NO idea having never used them, I wanted to ask rather than rely on google. Hopefully it'll work wonders with the youngster in hand. He's big and starting to get a bit bulshy and try his luck. Fingers crossed I'll get my gentle giant back!


----------



## JillA (21 June 2013)

I use them all the time - I'm looking for a picture of one of mine wearing one. The nose part sits fairly high and the piece under the jaw does too. When you come to pass the end through the loop to fasten it, don't tie it back on itself, if a lot of pressure is applied it will tighten so much you won't be able to undo it. Tie it around the loop you are passing it through, so through the loop then down and around the loop.

This is the very old (33) cushingoid mare having a snooze in one, it could be a little higher on her face


----------



## JillA (21 June 2013)

Found a slightly closer, clearer one


----------



## Joyous70 (21 June 2013)

I am looking to buy one of these for my youngster, as i have discovered she has far more respect for it than a dually - the guy who came out and worked my girl for me had one but instead of two knots on the noseband one each side, it had four - where can i get one of those?


----------



## YasandCrystal (21 June 2013)

Joyous70 said:



			I am looking to buy one of these for my youngster, as i have discovered she has far more respect for it than a dually - the guy who came out and worked my girl for me had one but instead of two knots on the noseband one each side, it had four - where can i get one of those?
		
Click to expand...

You could try and make one yourself:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btTKdT_no50


----------



## Joyous70 (21 June 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			You could try and make one yourself:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btTKdT_no50

Click to expand...

Thank you - i'll have to have a look at home, i think you tube is banned at work! 

Do you know where you can get the material from for making them? and what difference does the extra two knots make?


----------



## JillA (21 June 2013)

Joyous70 said:



			Do you know where you can get the material from for making them? and what difference does the extra two knots make? 

Click to expand...

Look for chandlery if you are anywhere near water - or farm suppliers often have a selection of rope.
Don't know about the two extra knots, but the halter is only part of the solution, the other is a minimum 12 ft line which enables you to stay out of the way but still connected if the horse objects to something. And that should be woven, not twisted, to be "live" enough. 

http://www.getknottedropehalters.co.uk/products.htm


----------



## Joyous70 (21 June 2013)

JillA said:



			Look for chandlery if you are anywhere near water - or farm suppliers often have a selection of rope.
Don't know about the two extra knots, but the halter is only part of the solution, the other is a minimum 12 ft line which enables you to stay out of the way but still connected if the horse objects to something. And that should be woven, not twisted, to be "live" enough. 

http://www.getknottedropehalters.co.uk/products.htm

Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Dry Rot (21 June 2013)

The knot for fastening the head collar is called a sheet bend. Sheet (in sailing terminology) = sail. I believe the old square rigger sails had a rope stitched into the edge of the canvas with a loop at the corners. So this knot was used to attached the corner of the sheet to a rope, but it had to be an easy knot to undo with frozen hands! Google images of sheet bend.

The best way to put on a rope head collar is to scrunch it up in your right hand holding on to the long double rope that goes over the top of the head with a couple of fingers. Then, simply stroke the horse's neck and drop the head collar over while keeping hold of the end with your fingers. You can then reach under the neck with the left hand and the horse is caught! Then position the nose rope, etc. at your leisure. Much easier and quicker to put on than a conventional head collar.


----------



## Tinypony (21 June 2013)

They shouldn't be loose fitting, but a lot of Parelli ones are a really bad fit, so people get misled.  A good guide here http://www.freewebs.com/lodgeropes/haltertechnicalarticle.htm
Rob at Lodge Ropes makes great, well fitting halters.
Personally, I'd avoid horrible clips swinging about.  Ideally a rope that has a nice flat loop at the end, so it can be slotted into the loop under the fiador knot neatly.  I don't know if you can see well enough here 






That's not his halter by the way, that was the first day I owned him and it was the best fit I had.
I just put my right arm over my horse's neck, then pass the halter underneath, taking hold of the end of the bit that goes over the ears.  Then lift it up over the nose. (I ask my horses to tip their heads towards me and they lower their noses in.
These halters are really handy when you're teaching a horse to be caught because they are small and unobtrusive.  Not saying you need to hide the halter, but when you scrunch them up they make nice scratchy things, and you can open them gradually as the horse relaxes.  Then when you use the arm over neck approach you have a little bit of a say in asking the horse to stay with you.


----------

